# W: Warlocks/Seer Council H: Trade



## huitzilopochtli (Nov 25, 2011)

Warlocks pending! I am looking for the seer council farseers in any condition provided undamaged and complete. I live in Ireland for postage and I'm only trading at this time. Please PM me if interested.

Seer Council Farseers
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1060064

In trade I have to offer:
*Empire*
20 State Troops (Clipped from sprue)
10 Handgunners/Crossbowmen (Clipped from sprue)
8 Knights (Horses assembled, riders clipped from sprue)
10 Greatswords (9 clipped from sprue, 1 partially assembled and converted - was in process of re-sculpting arms)
One cannon (cannon built, crew clipped from sprue)
Ten swordsmen (built)
Valten (this one - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/ca...Id=prod1130381) NIB
Empire Army book in good condition

*OOP and Limited edition
*Signed copy of James Swallow's Bloodline, excellent condition
Gamer's edition empire kit bag, new
Dark eldar webway portal, NIB
Skaven Battle Magic Cards, sealed

*Other Models*
Deathleaper - stripped, some discolouration of metal but otherwise fine - Pending
Drycha – stripped, no slotta tab
Avartars of War Necromancer - Unpainted
High elf elemental mage - stripped
2 Killa Kans still on sprue - Pending
Half-finished lizardmen army - lots of models, just ask.


----------

